# Guy painted his car with a roller... Pretty good results!



## WarioTBH (May 31, 2011)

Stolen from Reddit and it may of been posted already....

*FULL ALBUM HERE*


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

My grandad did and old zephyr years ago with black gloss and polished it back with drill buffer and tcut or somthing like that and always bangs on about good it looked, but it failed its mot after all his hard work because of the whole thing was held together with fibreglass. :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

my dad and his mate done a van with rollers.. and a cortina.. and a metro :lol:

before my time though.. so only seen pics.. didn't look bad.. but brian tcut'd them back by hand(arms like popeye this guy!!)
so the finish wasn't bad..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2011)

That's pretty cool, it actually looks quite good.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

to be honest you could paint a car with anything and get a good finish.. sponge.. roller.. brush..
as long as the coat is thick enough to sand back/compound back to a smooth finish.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Ive done the back of the luton van with a roller when i did some work for some local pikeys a year so ago. I was shocked, can you paint, i say yes. I turn the next day with compressor and spray gear. here you go with have got you the paint, some b&q white gloss and roller tray :lol:


----------



## Jordan_XSi (Mar 17, 2011)

Saw this posted on my 206 forum earlier, its pretty impressive results he got there. Its a pretty brave move though :lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> to be honest you could paint a car with anything and get a good finish.. sponge.. roller.. brush..
> as long as the coat is thick enough to sand back/compound back to a smooth finish.


^ true, but when we done my Sisters first car (a li'l clapped out £50 Mini) we painted using brushes, and didn't bother sanding back afterwards :lol:

As you can imagine, the finish wasn't that great, but hey, She was happy :thumb:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

This used to be common years ago, some of the old guys could achieve finishes you would never believe.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

He's using one of those little gloss rollers, i bet if you could see it in the flesh youd be impressed, no different with modern paint with orange peel, just as well use a bloody roller


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> He's using one of those little gloss rollers, i bet if you could see it in the flesh youd be impressed,


That's true; those rollers with a nice tight cell structure and soft foam, with the right paint and some practice you can get some really flat, uniform coverage that's almost indistinguishable from spraying methods.....not sure I'd be brave enough to do it on an exterior panel mind, but I have done some chassis parts like this before where I couldn't spray or powder coat for example.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I was at out village fare today and there were some classics there, was surprised at the condition of some of them. But lots of them looked a bit hand painted up close. Especially some of the 40's and 50's cars, looked ok though, a good sand and polish would really have lifted them.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yay another reddit user!


----------



## Paul N (May 4, 2011)

coach enamel ftw


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

This is big in the USA alot of the Honda boys do this on their old civics google the $50 paint job, some people have the knack of it really good and produce pretty good jobs (only on a $300 car mind you).


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

I bet alot of the time it looks better some of the ****e that comes out of bodyshops being passed of as pro nowa days. Shocking to see the state of some of the crap that comes from our bodyshop at ford.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

this is something i have recently been looking into quite a bit.

It has been going for years but some of the current results dont seem too bad!

There is a huge 120page thread over on 80/90 forum about it.

http://forum.club8090.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=18751


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

i too have been getting great results with smoothrite paint painted with a fine brush at least 4 coats minimum.....wait a week for it to fully harden then flatten back with 1200 wet n dry then 2000 grit then compound with 3m finesse it then some ag srp and the finish and smoothness and shine is amazing ,much better than most new car paint jobs.


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Class i think it looks quite good


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

In the early 1980s I had a Polar White Chevette saloon that I 'resprayed' with black Hammerite on the bottom third of the bodywork and Smoothrite on the top part.

Did the job!


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

That is quite impressive to be honest.. I would of thought it would have left streaks in it..but the final result is amazing..:thumb:


----------



## mcwharam (Apr 23, 2008)

Did my first ever car, a Viva ****** in Hammerite with the hammer finish. First really hot day of the summer the paint ran all down the windows. Which made me think I might have put it on a bit thick with the old paintbrush. Was an absolute shed of car - but I wish I still had it now!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I am in the procces of doing this too, been on the go with it for a bout 18 month 

This pic shows what is possible










There is a thread about it in projects and restorations, i do need to finish this though as i havent touched the car for ages.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Never thought you could paint a car with a roller :lol:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

It tends to be synthetic paint which is cheap. Ultimately if you have a compressor and gun you'd be better off using that with the same paint, quicker and possible to get a good gloss straight from the gun.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

PootleFlump said:


> It tends to be synthetic paint which is cheap. Ultimately if you have a compressor and gun you'd be better off using that with the same paint, quicker and possible to get a good gloss straight from the gun.


Of course thats fine if you have a garage or appropriate space to do it, i live in a terrace with front drive. spraying is not an option as it would cover the house / drive / neighbors cars etc. so for me it is a simple option with much more control and a finish as good as sprayed once some hard work has been put in to flat and polish.


----------



## Luckymonkey (Mar 19, 2007)

I recently made some doors for the front of my work bench and painted them gloss red (generic diy gloss) but i kept getting small fly's landing in the wet paint. There was only one thing for it....wet sand and machine polish.
It worked, i couldnt believe it!
The DA wouldnt polish it up no matter what combo's i used but the rotary brought the gloss straight out. :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Luckymonkey said:


> I recently made some doors for the front of my work bench and painted them gloss red (generic diy gloss) but i kept getting small fly's landing in the wet paint. There was only one thing for it....wet sand and machine polish.
> It worked, i couldnt believe it!
> The DA wouldnt polish it up no matter what combo's i used but the rotary brought the gloss straight out. :thumb:


i've been told the DA could polish out wet sanding.. but i haven't tested it.. wish i had tested it when i sanded the car.. just for the fun of it :wall: the things you don't think of eh :lol:


----------



## Luckymonkey (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm sure it could on automotive paint but not DIY gloss.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Luckymonkey said:


> I'm sure it could on automotive paint but not DIY gloss.


lol did it make a mess of your pads then?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Remfrewshire council used to paint all their buses and vans with rollers and brushes. That was over 20yrs ago, when I used to do some engineering work for them. The painters got some cracking results.

Steve


----------



## Luckymonkey (Mar 19, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> lol did it make a mess of your pads then?


Just gave them a good clean after.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

mkv said:


> Remfrewshire council used to paint all their buses and vans with rollers and brushes. That was over 20yrs ago, when I used to do some engineering work for them. The painters got some cracking results.
> 
> Steve


my dad was a bus driver in his early twenties(about 25 years ago) and he always says how amazing one of the painters was with a brush painting.. he used to do the drivers own cars on his days off..
looked like factory finish straight from a brush apparently, never seen it.. before i was born lol


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

I have to say it looks pretty good!


----------

